# upgrading a dewalt tabl saw dwe7480 miter guide tracks/slots for perfect, zero play, sleds and jigs



## nmbnslnt (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello all. Im a very passionate, daily woodworker that strives for absolute precision but it seems I am restricted by the low degree of precision that my tools are able to achieve. No amount of measuring, as precise as I can, re measuring, measuring from multiple directions, ect…will achieve the precision I want.i cant afford the tools that are precise and high quality. !!! So what im thinkin is replacing the top deck of my Dewalt dwe 7480 table saw with my own that has incra t-bar guide rails so my jigs and sleds are perfect 'zero-play' tolerance. I've made multiple wood guide rails for my sleds that fit great but still not good enough. Any suggestions, recommendations, or advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## pete724 (Mar 9, 2016)

What kind of micrometer are you measuring with?

If the new top is going to be made of marble why use aluminum t track?
Metal expands and contracts with temperature.

Seriously you will probably make things worse.

Are you just having trouble making good miter guide rails??


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

When you say "absolute precision", what are you talking about? If you are trying to apply machine shop type tolerances to ww'ing you will be frustrated because wood is a living thing that moves.

Are you using runners in both miter slots for your sleds?

You can buy metal guide rails that have adjustments for fit. They work quite well.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

My Incra LS-III & M1000 miter gauge mate with my digital depth gauge lets me work to the nearest 1/32" +-.002" without any effort. I'm using a Grizzly G0715P hybrid cabinet saw & a Freud LU83 10" 50T TK blade.









Angle gauge accurate +-0.1°









Planer thickness gauge 









Incra LS-III precision fence 









Incra Miter1000 miter gauge 


















You want precision, you got it in X,Y & Z!

M


----------

